# Nutritional Supplements.



## pbobrowski (Dec 31, 2011)

Does anyone know the laws regarding dietary/nutritional supplements? Are they readily available and used? My US company expanded in North America but are now looking to the Mideast, specifically Dubai. Are there any large companies available to partner with? Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, I dont know about Dubai, but here in Egypt  we get imported Vitamin supplement from the US, in fact I have some. Whether they are actually imported or not (or just Egyptian made and fake labelled ) is another matter, though They must have them in Dubai, I am sure i've seen them there!


----------



## pbobrowski (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I knew that supplements were there since everyone has the same health concerns. I figure that if I can find the right company, we could expand from Dubai into the rest of the MidEast so there would be no knock-offs in Egypt lol! Have a good New Year.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

pbobrowski said:


> Thanks for the reply. I knew that supplements were there since everyone has the same health concerns. I figure that if I can find the right company, we could expand from Dubai into the rest of the MidEast so there would be no knock-offs in Egypt lol! Have a good New Year.


Thanks, same to you


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

GNC and Nutrition Zone are two of the biggest chains here for vitamins and supplements, the latter brings in Holland and Barrett products. I think the products have to go through very stringent tests to get clearance certificates even if there are other brands here for the same product,


----------



## pbobrowski (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for the info. The rules are very strict everywhere - which is a good thing as it protects the user. When we started business in Japan, we partnered with a company there that knew the rules and regulations and it was successful for many years. That is why partnering with a local company or group is the best method. my company researches, develops and patents and their company handles import, regulations and sales. They have exclusivity so everyone is protected and truly working together. So really, I am looking for the Dubai equivalent of a GNC if there is such a thing. Many thanks and Happy New Year.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Based on what you say above, you might want to look at Life Healthcare Group. They are Dubai based pharmacy/nutritional supplement retail chain with stores all over Dubai. They mainly sell Solgar brand vitamins and supplements and also carry MUSCLETECH products and some other brands in the athletic supplements category. I also know they have started to move in the direction of having stores which only sell supplements and are not full scale pharmacies. I think that is as close to a Dubai equivalent of GNC you are likely to find. There are some places that seem to maybe have one store here or there and a lot of little places that operate in malls, but I think Life would be the only truly Emirate wide company with a strong presence. As for AD, I know of nothing equivalent.

What type of supplements do you sell?


----------

